# day 4 i hurt but her son is howling in pain



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

I am so sorry for your loss of Gigi girl. My heart goes out to you. Wish I could take your pain away.
RIP Gigi girl.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*GiGi Girl*

I am so very sorry about your GiGi Girl, but she will be at peace at the Rainbow Bridge and you will see her again.

So sorry her son is grieving her loss. Can you give him some extra attention.


----------



## GoldensGirl (Aug 2, 2010)

I'm sorry ... this must be so difficult for you.

Dogs grieve deeply and sometimes for a long while. Even so, it might be good to make sure that he is not sick himself.


----------



## KatieBlue'sMidnightSky (Feb 22, 2011)

Heartbreaking, simply heartbreaking! I am sad for you and your Gigi's son, poor baby!


----------



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

I'm so sorry for your loss of your girl, Gigi! It is so hard to loose them. I'm sure her son is mourning her just as you do. They can mourn the loss very deeply.

We had to send Di to the bridge 6 weeks ago. Max was right beside her when she left. We thought he was sick as well. He wouldn't eat and was very lathargic. The vet tested him for almost everything. Thankfully, they didn't find anything. He was just mourning. He is just now coming around and is now eating everything in sight! We take him on 3 short walks a day and try to get him out in the yard with us while we are working in the yard. Just give him lots of love and realize that it might take some time. Give him kisses from me and Max!


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

Oh I'm so sorry. Grief is the hardest thing...


----------



## outabout (Apr 10, 2011)

After my Whiskey passed away, his companion of 12 years, Spoon, also seemed to be depressed for about a month. She would have her tail down most times, lathargic, eat very little. She just now perked up a little bit. We also got a 6-month old pup, that might perked things up a little.

Take care!


----------



## arkpark (May 5, 2011)

So very sorry for the loss of your lovely old girl. Your pup will be okay in time as will you, just give him some extra loving right now. Our remaining dog Spud seemed very depressed after we lost his two best buddies within a few weeks of each other. It made me feel even worse than I already did worrying about him. We got a new puppy and they bonded immediately and then so did I.


----------



## lucysmum (Sep 2, 2010)

I am so sorry that Gigi had to leave. 

I hope that you and her boy can console each other and your pain will ease a little. 

Sleep well sweet Gigi


----------



## Nath (May 12, 2011)

Sorry to hear about your loss. They do grieve.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I am so very sorry for your loss of your girl Gigi and to hear her son is grieving.

My heart goes out to you, time will ease your pain. 

When you are ready, I hope you will open your heart and home to another companion. I adopted a two year old male from County Humane Society after we lost our boy in Feb. He has helped our hearts heal as well as my girl's-she was so lost without her buddy. We are really enjoying this new boy, he's brought joy back into our lives. We will always miss our boy and he will forever be in our hearts just as your Gigi will be. 

Godspeed sweet Gigi, may you run free and sleep softly.


----------

